# P/T Office Admin - What salary to expect?



## mcb (17 May 2008)

Hi
I have an interview for a part time office admin job.  The job was advertised for someone to deal with creditors/debtors, general office admin, dealing with clients accounts and customer queries.  It is a part time job, three full days a week and they require someone with at least 6 yrs experience.
I am qualified for every aspect of the job description but it has been about seven years since I have applied for a new job and I am just wondering would anyone have an idea of what wage I could expect to be offered if I was to get this job.  On the job spec it says that the salary is neg.  
Obviously if they are looking for someone with min 6 yrs experience then that would have to reflect in the salary.
Advice welcome.


----------



## Headachecity (18 May 2008)

Hi, I work 3 days a week in accounts doing everything expect the payroll, we have another part time person that solely does that.
My salary is €30k per annum for my 3 days 8.45-4.45 and I love it, great for me and great for the kids!.
I have alot of experience though and I am qualified accounting technician and I gave up my full time job last September so was only off work 6 months before I started this job. I love it, never wanted to give up my career totally and this position is just perfect and close to home. I did commute 2 hours each way a day for a very long time!
What I found while looking for a really good part time position was that some companies usually are working around the €12-€18 per hour depending on experience. I think anything under €15 is an insult to anyone doing credit control and dealing with sales & purchases level. I would not take anything less than €20 per hour but that is due to my experience.
If I were you take a good look at the job spec, hours, work load involved, is anyone else working with you and decide how confident you feel going into this role?. Is it just a matter of you getting back into it and then you will be fine?, are you required to do the P30's and Vat 3?,if so don't take bad money. They do tend to try and pay part time staff lower, I had lots of interviews and held out until I got the right position.
Best of luck, feel free to pm me as I work in recruitment anyway, albeit doing the books but I may be of some help!.


----------



## MandaC (18 May 2008)

As someone working in an office and currently looking for a position, albeit full time, salaries appear to have taken a hit, given the current jobs market.  You would be doing very well to get €30K for a 3 day week, which I think would be well above average and if you did then thats great, I would see the salary being more in the region of €24-€26K, or even less.  

Having said that, its sometimes harder to get the right part time people so perhaps  they might be prepared to offer higher. 

Just as a matter of course, would you mind posting back when you find out what the going rate is, its something I am very interested in.


----------



## z103 (18 May 2008)

I too would be very interested in what the going rate is. If we hired someone for 3 days per week for €30k for this position, we wouldn't be long going bankrupt.


----------



## Headachecity (18 May 2008)

I know how lucky I am to be on such a good salary for 3 days a week but it's a very big company and my job is very intense, accuracy and attention to deadlines is essential plus I would consider myself very good at what I do and it works well for my employers. They offered me the salary.
A small company with basic accounts work required and a small payroll might very well have cashflow problems paying better salaries but it might be worth it in the long term having the accounts done properly.
The going rate seems to start at €12 per hour upwards depending on experience and the person they require in the position.


----------



## Complainer (18 May 2008)

Headachecity said:


> My salary is €30k per annum for my 3 days 8.45-4.45 and I love it, great for me and great for the kids!.


You might clarify if this is actually €30k per annum gross, or €30k pro-rata for your part time hours (actually 60% of €30k)?


----------



## MandaC (18 May 2008)

Headachecity, if you are doing a good job for your salary then your employers are just as lucky as you are.  Both people happy so no problem.

I have been in the same position for the past six years, but now, unfortunately find myself out in the world of interviews, etc, again. Its tough going, but I intend, like yourself, to keep looking until I get something that suits.  I think it always pays off in the end not to sell yourself short.

The OP said they wanted someone with six years experience.  Surely that would be paying in the region of some €40K full time, three fifths of which would work out about €24,000, depending of course on the exact detail of what is involved in the position, could be slightly more or less.

As I said above, I would really be interested to see what is offered.

And just on the above, I am taking it that you are paid €30K for your three days and not €30K pro rata, which is not a good salary.


----------



## rabbit (22 May 2008)

MandaC said:


> And just on the above, I am taking it that you are paid €30K for your three days and not €30K pro rata, which is not a good salary.


 
depends on the part of the country.  I know of someone doing book-keeping for the minimum wage, and they are glad to get it.  However, they do not have to pay Dublin prices for things.


----------



## eileen alana (22 May 2008)

rabbit said:


> depends on the part of the country. I know of someone doing book-keeping for the minimum wage, and they are glad to get it. However, they do not have to pay Dublin prices for things.


 
What do you mean by 'they do not have to pay Dublin prices for things'??? Petrol, food, household bills, childcare etc are similar priced around the country


----------



## MandaC (22 May 2008)

€30K is a very low salary to offer someone with six years experience in book keeping.

I am talking Dublin salaries by the way, havent got a clue whats offered down the country.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

eileen alana said:


> What do you mean by 'they do not have to pay Dublin prices for things'??? Petrol, food, household bills, childcare etc are similar priced around the country


Lots of goods and services are priced differently in different parts of the country depending on local costs and what prices the local market will bear.


----------



## eileen alana (22 May 2008)

MandaC said:


> €30K is a very low salary to offer someone with six years experience in book keeping.
> 
> I am talking Dublin salaries by the way, havent got a clue whats offered down the country.


 

Jobs are getting extremely scarce, you would be well advised to take a job even if it offers you less than you are expecting or else you could be in for an extremely long wait.


----------



## rabbit (22 May 2008)

MandaC said:


> €30K is a very low salary to offer someone with six years experience in book keeping.
> 
> I am talking Dublin salaries by the way, havent got a clue whats offered down the country.


 

In much of rural Ireland - well away from Dublin / East coast - 30k is a high salary for someone like that.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

eileen alana said:


> Jobs are getting extremely scarce


Surely an exaggeration even allowing for the fact that unemployment has been rising slightly!?!


----------



## MandaC (22 May 2008)

rabbit said:


> In much of rural Ireland - well away from Dublin / East coast - 30k is a high salary for someone like that.



Wow!  

My friend works part time as Receptionist for a Bank in Dublin city centre and her salary is €40K pro rata.  

She has years of experience as Secretary/PA/Reception, but even she could not believe they were offering that type of money.

Also agree that jobs getting more scarce and salaries dropping, but still a fair bit out there and the money still good if you are prepared to commute to city centre.


----------



## rabbit (22 May 2008)

MandaC said:


> Wow!
> 
> My friend works part time as Receptionist for a Bank in Dublin city centre and her salary is €40K pro rata.
> 
> .


 
Care to mention ( or p.m )  which bank that is, so I can sell shares in that particular bank.    I am serious....I have a few shares in a few different banks and I do not want to continue to invest in a bank which pays over the odds like that.  No wonder bank shares in Ireland have fell so much in the recent past.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

rabbit said:


> Care to mention ( or p.m )  which bank that is, so I can sell shares in that particular bank.    I am serious....I have a few shares in a few different banks and I do not want to continue to invest in a bank which pays over the odds like that.  No wonder bank shares in Ireland have fell so much in the recent past.


Surely you can make your investment decisions more accurately based on information such as in company reports/filings rather than individual anecdotes like this?


----------



## MandaC (22 May 2008)

Her thoughts were if the Receptionist is on that much, what are the rest of the staff on?  There are 2 Receptionists by the way! Its a large switchboard.  Plus perks, like free travel(to work) VHI and a bonus at the end of the year.  When she started (just before last Christmas) the girl in HR remarked how long it had taken her to find someone to take the part time hours.

It may surprise you, but a fair few of the larger offices, ie, accountants/solicitors/banking etc in the D2/D4/IFSC area would be paying similar salaries to their office staff.


----------



## mcb (22 May 2008)

Hi
I went for the interview but unfortunately the hours do not suit.  The employer did ask me what I was currently on and I told him the honest truth.  So i guess I will never know what he was going to offer seen as hours didnt suit.

Just to let you know, that I, as previously said work three days a week (8hr days) and I currently earn 22,500 per annum.


----------



## Calico (22 May 2008)

Maybe I'm really out of the loop but I wouldn't expect any more than 18k for a 3 day role unless the skill required are very specific.


----------



## MandaC (22 May 2008)

I am not sure there is any consistency through out.  Example, some offices are now offering €25k and even less for Receptionist and then you have the places (mostly in the city) that are offering very good salaries €35-€40 bracket.

Had a chat with a recruitment agent yesterday and she said there is still no problem getting very good money if you are prepared to commute to city centre with 5+ years office experience.

My friend has a long day,  it's  possibly 2 hours commute each way.  She says the only reason she is able to keep it up is that its a three day week.

Sorry to hear the hours did not suit MCB, hopefully you will find something soon.  What area of the city are you looking in?


----------



## rabbit (22 May 2008)

Calico said:


> Maybe I'm really out of the loop but I wouldn't expect any more than 18k for a 3 day role unless the skill required are very specific.


 
I agree, and as pointed out earlier there are people outside Dublin doing similar work for less than that.   I am quite frankly shocked that a part time receptionist is getting €40K pro rata.   I will not comment any further on this topic.


----------



## MandaC (22 May 2008)

Likewise I am stunned that skilled people with years of experience would work for the equivalent of a €24K  full time salary!

Guess thats why so many people on the commuter belt have to keep heading towards the city!

Just as an aside from this, and don't really want to hijack the thread, but to those on the commuter routes- how much of a salary cut would people be prepared to take NOT to have to commute to Dublin City Centre and work nearer home?


----------

